# My Mouth is Not a Cave! Gah!



## MissIza (Feb 9, 2007)

Lately, my baby has gotten into the habit of burrowing into people's mouths with her claws and sticking her head inside. Then, she'll proceed to try to gnaw on teeth. At the beginning, she would just gently lick your lips every now and then, but now...Gah!

Any way to train her out of this?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i really don't understand the ratty dentist, i've had a few myself. i've never had to train them out of it though. but i imagine you can do it the same way as training any rat to stop doing something you rather them not. take them away from the bad and immediately reprimand them with a no and a do something that connects that no to something that they don't like. i lightly but firmly tap the nose or bottom of my rats. not enough to hurt but enough to get the point accross. and be CONSISTANT! there's no point in telling her no one time and letting her have her the another time. that sends mixed signals and she won't understand why some times she can get to be dentist and other times she can't.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm having the same trouble...Only mine trys to explore the inside of my nose! Its rather funny...so I just go along with it xD


----------



## MissIza (Feb 9, 2007)

I wouldn't mind it if it wasn't for the fact that her claws are SHARP and unless you open your mouth for her, you're going to end up with some scratched lips.

I do try to be consistant with reprimanding her, but it's a bit hard when you're just laying on the bed, watching TV, and she'll jump out at you from nowhere and shove herself into your mouth. x_x I picked a weird one, that rat. But I do love my Amelia.


----------



## King420 (Jan 6, 2007)

She tryin to commit rat suicide? LOL! My Rocky dosent do that but i cant keep a nice beard or mustache because he seems to like to trim it up for me. I hope he dont get any ideas by watching what im reading on here, he'll turn in to the rat from ****. LOL!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I wonder if she needs calcium? But sorry, I couldn't help but lol over this


----------



## MissIza (Feb 9, 2007)

XD Calcium? LMAO.

Lets just hope she grows out of this.


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

mine prefer my back inbetween my shoulderblades... thats even worse  be lucky


----------



## codcommando (Feb 7, 2007)

Lol Shade always grooms my facial and chest hair for me but last night she decided she wanted to start playing dentist as well. She usually just gives me kisses but now she prys my bottom lip open and cleans my teeth for me,which is cool cuz cleaning my wisdom teeth in the back is tough by myself  but she occasionally clamps down on my front teeth which hurts lol


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

theres nothing quite like the feeling of rattie nose up ones nostril!! and i'll never have to clean all my earrings coz they do it for me....


----------

